# What is the deal with worms in specks?



## kelly1 (Oct 1, 2007)

Can you still eat themor is it better not too ?


----------



## Dylan (Apr 15, 2008)

They wont hurt you....Extra protein..Pick them out or eat them up..


----------



## FelixH (Sep 28, 2007)

Batter or bread the filets, drop 'em in the grease. You won't even know they are there.


----------



## Tuna Man (Oct 2, 2007)

Once cooked you're likely to never notice them. But go to a Captain D's....and a customer will go berserk:banghead Go figure:doh

*Description
*From time to time, anglers will find worms in the fish they are cleaning. Although unsightly, these common marine parasites pose no human health threat because even if they are not all removed when the fish is cleaned or filleted, they will be killed when the fish is cooked or frozen.

http://research.myfwc.com/products/product_info.asp?id=1952

Some trout caught may have worms embedded in the flesh along the backbone. These "spaghetti" worms are larval stages of a tapeworm that can only reach maturity in sharks. It cannot survive in man even if it is eaten raw. The worms can easily be removed during filleting to make the meat more appealing. 

http://www.tpwd.state.tx.us/huntwild/wild/species/strout/


----------



## Shiznik (Feb 24, 2008)

We never letem' bother us when we used to have the gill nets back in the day. I can remember worms in Mullet too, but there were still some of us that would want the backbones fried too!


----------



## lobsterman (Sep 30, 2007)

All the bigger specks have them, just adds flavor and protein.


----------

